# 2,5 Zoll SATA Platte in einem Desktop-PC verbauen?



## stricky345 (17. November 2011)

Hallo!

Leider ist mir bei einer Hardware-bestellung ein Fehler unterlaufen und ich habe eine 2,5 Zoll anstatt einer 3,5 Zoll Festplatte bestellt. Kann ich diese bedenkenlos in einem Desktop-PC verbauen, oder muss ich mir wegen dem Stromanschluss Gedanken machen? Muss ich sie mit Notebook-Kabeln anschließen, oder reichen die normalen SATA-Kabel?

Danke!


----------



## avio1982 (17. November 2011)

stricky345 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!
> 
> Leider ist mir bei einer Hardware-bestellung ein Fehler unterlaufen und ich habe eine 2,5 Zoll anstatt einer 3,5 Zoll Festplatte bestellt. Kann ich diese bedenkenlos in einem Desktop-PC verbauen, oder muss ich mir wegen dem Stromanschluss Gedanken machen? Muss ich sie mit Notebook-Kabeln anschließen, oder reichen die normalen SATA-Kabel?
> 
> Danke!



Sollte alles klappen,  bleibt nur zu hoffen das Du ein 2,5 Zoll Einbaurahmen in deinem Case hast.  Die Platte muss ja auch irgendwo fest geschraubt werden. Ich würde die zurück schicken und mir eine 3,5 Zoll bestellen.  Sind günstiger und meist auch schneller.


----------



## mrwuff (17. November 2011)

avio1982 schrieb:


> Sollte alles klappen,  bleibt nur zu hoffen das Du ein 2,5 Zoll Einbaurahmen in deinem Case hast.  Die Platte muss ja auch irgendwo fest geschraubt werden. Ich würde die zurück schicken und mir eine 3,5 Zoll bestellen.  Sind günstiger und meist auch schneller.


 
Überlegs Dir gut ob du sie zurück schickst, wie Du eventuell mitbekommen hast, sind die Festplattenpreise um bis zu 140% gestiegen! Bedeutet, wenn du sie umtauschen möchtest, wirst du definitiv ein Verlustgeschäft machen! Benutze Sie (SATA Anschlüsse + Strom sind bei Desktop und Notebook identisch) und kaufe Dir in einem ca halben Jahr eine neue 3,5" HDD (zu normalen Preisen). Abgesehen von der Geschwindigkeit, (5200 vs. 7500 U/Min) wirst du keinen Unterschied merken. Falls du keinen vorgesehenen Käfig hast im Tower, kannst du entweder 3,5 auf 2,5" Adapter kaufen oder du legst sie (mit einer unterlage wie z.B. stück Pappe oder Papier auf den Boden des Towers. (notfalls mit nem streifen Paketklebeband befestigen.

PS: Mein Beitrag geht von der Annahme aus, das Du nicht schon ein Vermögen bezahlt hast für die 2,5" HDD...!!!


----------



## Henninges (17. November 2011)

bei einer 2,5" platte, reichen auch zwei schrauben um sie zu halten...da brauchst du im grunde keinen einbaurahmen extra...


----------

